

Why you should never interrupt a programmer - bagwaa
http://www.richardbagshaw.co.uk/blog/programmer-interrupted

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6625714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6625714)

------
daniula
Still, non-engineers won't get it.

